# Horizontal lines on screen....help!



## jhuston (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought a used kindle on craigslist.  They sent it to me and it has horizontal lines on the screen and they don't go away.  I have done a hard reset and soft resets.  The kindle seems to operate fine otherwise.  Just can't see anything on the screen.  I also can't register it because it says it's already registered.  The person who sold it won't respond.  Any suggestions on fixing it?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you paid by paypal, file a dispute, since it seems that the seller sent you a damaged Kindle.  (Or, possibly, it was damaged in transit, but it seems suspect that you can't contact them now.)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like they pulled a fast one.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine recently developed lines on the screen, but, mine was under warrenty.  When I contacted Amazon CS, we tried several things to get rid of them, but nothing worked.  They ended up replacing it.  I don't know if you have any recourse, but I would definately explore all your options.  Sorry for your problems.  Hope everything works out okay.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Call Amazon and see if it is still under warranty.  I think it is about the only thing you can do unless you paid with paypal.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope the seller contacts you in reply. I would find out if the lines are still covered under the original warranty through amazon so that all the seller would have to do is de-register it and then you can have amazon fix the other problem under warranty.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Not any longer, koolmnbv! 

Sailor


----------

